# Steering wheel swap?



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

GM uses a pretty universal wheel these days to save money, I'm sure it isn't a difficult swap. Make sure you have the right tools before you attempt it, there is a big old spring in the steering column under the wheel that is under enough pressure to do some serious damage to you if it comes out. Some newer cars have put a plate over it or removed it all together, but I have not had this steering wheel off so I can't tell you. If you do it, be careful and get a steering wheel puller tool.

Edit: Looking at the diagram on GMPD it does not appear to have the big spring under the wheel, just the clock spring which shouldn't be an issue. But just be careful the first time anyway.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I was going to say there's instruction on how to swap out the steering wheels here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...47-2011-cruze-ls-adding-cruise-control-4.html , and there is, but the pictures have been removed.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> GM uses a pretty universal wheel these days to save money, I'm sure it isn't a difficult swap. Make sure you have the right tools before you attempt it, there is a big old spring in the steering column under the wheel that is under enough pressure to do some serious damage to you if it comes out. Some newer cars have put a plate over it or removed it all together, but I have not had this steering wheel off so I can't tell you. If you do it, be careful and get a steering wheel puller tool.


I've never had any issues when swapping out my steering wheel. I removed mine several times back when we were trying to figure out how to add cruise control to the LS. It's a fairly simple process, the longest part is waiting 15-20 minutes after disconnecting the battery.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I just added an edit, looked at the diagram and there does not appear to be the spring for the collapsable steering column


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's a better write up on how to remove your steering wheel and it has pictures. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought the leather Camaro ZL1 steering wheel with the paddle shifts. It fits on my Cruze, but the cruise control buttons and paddle shifts don't work (my stock steering wheel only comes with radio controls). Realized I didn't get the clockspring from the Camaro ZL1 which would have the pins for these, so just ordered that as well. Will post more details once I get everything hooked up.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Getting the clock spring from the ZL1 will not give you cruise control and paddle shift capability if the car didn't have either to start with.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't care about the cruise control, although some others who have done this have said they gained cruise control, just without the display on the dashboard, so it's possible the code is already in the BCM just without the display.

I know it won't give me paddle shift capability, but it will give me the pinouts for the upshift and downshift signals from the paddle shifts, which I can then connect to the BCM just like the gearstick upshift and downshift.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I would actually love the sonic RS wheel but the leather Camaro would be good. My Cruze is an LTZ so I'm thinking the gadgets would all work. Perlionex, please let me know how yours works out.

Also, someone on sonic forums said the Camaro wheel was $190 installed at his local dealer. If a Chevy rep could comment, I'm curious if the warranty would still be valid if you had it installed at the dealer.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

That's surprisingly cheap, most steering wheels cost $300 or so new. If it is that cheap I may have to upgrade.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Subscribing! I want to see this mod done by someone with a Cruze while keeping cruise control! I'd love to have a leather wheel... does anyone know if the color is an EXACT match, or if it's just close?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Subscribing! I want to see this mod done by someone with a Cruze while keeping cruise control! I'd love to have a leather wheel... does anyone know if the color is an EXACT match, or if it's just close?


The mod done on the sonic was a Camaro ZL1 suede type wheel. He said the cruise didn't work until he removed the one that came in the wheel and replaced it with the original sonic cruise. He said they just clip in and are easy to swap. I'm not sure how that would work with the Cruze and if the sonic RS wheel would just swap out without changing the cruise switch.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm hoping to get a response from a Chevy rep about warranty on this project. I'm wondering if it is done at the dealer would the warranty still be valid?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*OEM Chevrolet 'Flat Bottom' Steering Wheel*

.
Subject:
*OEM Chevrolet 'Flat Bottom' Steering Wheel

*Dear Cruzeology Colleagues,

I need to pick your collective brains for a replacement steering wheel solution for my 2014 Cruze RS. Here's the deal: When I've adjusted the driver's seat track, height and rake to the driving position that best suits my build and whims, when entering the car I find myself always needing to squeeze, some might call it slither, carefully into the driver's seat to avoid banging the tops of my legs against the stock steering wheel's bottom. Outside of temporarily sliding the seat back in its' tracks and tilting the wheel up each and every time I exit the car, which would be and is in fact a royal and time-wasting pain in the backside, I've now reached the point where I've tired of this continual annoyance and have concluded that a steering wheel replacement is in order. I'm looking for an OEM flat-bottomed solution.

Any ideas or experiences to share? A cursory online review of available Chevrolet parts seem to point in the direction of utilizing either a Sonic RS or Camaro SS steering wheel, but I imagine there are other options in the GM parts catalogue of which I am unaware.

So, would someone, anyone or any and all provide me with some guidance to address and successfully put done to nettlesome issue? Thank in advance.

- -
Ulysses


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Monsieur, please allow me.

Given the RS nature of your Cruze I would suggest the Sonic RS wheel. A natural match since it has the RS logo to go with your trim level. I don't know for sure if the silver trim is an exact match for the Cruze dash trim, but that's nothing a little patience and some vinyl of your choosing can't fix.

As far as the flat bottom thing goes for easing your entry/exit, I'm not so sure. Since installing my ZL1 wheel, which is identical in shape to the Sonic RS wheel, I've been wondering if the flat bottom design of the wheel is a farce. I haven't measured it yet, but I have a feeling the distance across the wheel is the same top to bottom and side to side despite it's flat bottom appearance. I think they fattened the sides instead of thinning the bottom, if that makes any sense.

I will measure my ZL1 wheel as well as compare it to the original Cruze wheel and let you know.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Monsieur, please allow me ... I will measure my ZL1 wheel as well as compare it to the original Cruze wheel and let you know.


Je vous remercie, l'ange bleu. Je suis impatient d'entendre ce que vous apprenez.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Monsieur Charmant Resident, I must apologize for not getting to this yet! It seems I have, as usual, complicated this matter beyond a simple measurement...

When the car was parked with the steering wheel turned 180 degrees, I noticed the clearance between the dash bezel and the bottom of the wheel is different than the distance between it and the top of the steering wheel. This most likely means the steering shaft is not located in the geometric center of the wheel, but then I wondered if the same is true for both the ZL1 and stock Cruze wheel?

I have yet to compare the two wheels in this regard. I do plan to have both steering wheels off the car in the spring when I take it in for the airbag coil recall. If you can wait that long I will get a more thorough answer at that time. If you'd rather simply know if the wheel is smaller in size top to bottom than side to side, I will get that measurement for you ASAP.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Monsieur Charmant Resident, I must apologize for not getting to this yet! It seems I have, as usual, complicated this matter beyond a simple measurement...


Take as much time as you need Blue Angel .. we've all learned from experience, some of us the hard way, that the devil is in the details. 



Blue Angel said:


> When the car was parked with the steering wheel turned 180 degrees, I noticed the clearance between the dash bezel and the bottom of the wheel is different than the distance between it and the top of the steering wheel. This most likely means the steering shaft is not located in the geometric center of the wheel, but then I wondered if the same is true for both the ZL1 and stock Cruze wheel?
> 
> I have yet to compare the two wheels in this regard. I do plan to have both steering wheels off the car in the spring when I take it in for the airbag coil recall. If you can wait that long I will get a more thorough answer at that time. If you'd rather simply know if the wheel is smaller in size top to bottom than side to side, I will get that measurement for you ASAP.


Not to worry, my friend. It can wait until Spring when crocuses begin to awaken from their bleak midwinter nap. At the moment where I live it's 10 below zero outside (-23 Celsius) and unrelenting frigid arctic winds blow.


----------



## ooopslucky (Jul 3, 2021)

NBrehm said:


> GM uses a pretty universal wheel these days to save money, I'm sure it isn't a difficult swap. Make sure you have the right tools before you attempt it, there is a big old spring in the steering column under the wheel that is under enough pressure to do some serious damage to you if it comes out. Some newer cars have put a plate over it or removed it all together, but I have not had this steering wheel off so I can't tell you. If you do it, be careful and get a steering wheel puller tool.
> 
> Edit: Looking at the diagram on GMPD it does not appear to have the big spring under the wheel, just the clock spring which shouldn't be an issue. But just be careful the first time anyway.





Abrunet85 said:


> I've never had any issues when swapping out my steering wheel. I removed mine several times back when we were trying to figure out how to add cruise control to the LS. It's a fairly simple process, the longest part is waiting 15-20 minutes after disconnecting the battery.



How did you manage to add the cruise control? im looking to find a guide and unfortunately only found after market rostra. thank youu


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

ooopslucky said:


> How did you manage to add the cruise control? im looking to find a guide and unfortunately only found after market rostra. thank youu


there are plenty of threads on here about the steering wheel swap. I believe you need to have a certain RPO code and a wire down to your ECM. Then something about swapping the clock spring to the 13 pin version. Some models like mine require additional dealer flashing with tech support but I’ve yet to find a dealer willing to do it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Better steering wheel links
 Add steering wheel controls 
Steering Wheel Torque spec
 steering wheel control wiring 








How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel


This is not the only thread on this subject, but I wrote this to clarify some misinformation and my procedure was a bit different, so I hope you do not get upset with me for posting this. Robert Overview: This idea started one day when I read a Sonic Forum post about adding paddle shifters...




www.cruzetalk.com












How-To: Disassemble a steering wheel to rehab it. (Hot...


My attempt at rehabbing an eBay steering wheel If you have followed any of my build posts, you know I was looking for a Hot Wheels steering wheel specifically with red stitching and paddle shifters. Well after a lengthy search and a bit of haggling, I purchased a slightly damaged wheel. This...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## ooopslucky (Jul 3, 2021)

Maqcro1 said:


> there are plenty of threads on here about the steering wheel swap. I believe you need to have a certain RPO code and a wire down to your ECM. Then something about swapping the clock spring to the 13 pin version. Some models like mine require additional dealer flashing with tech support but I’ve yet to find a dealer willing to do it


Thank you very much! appreciate the information.


----------



## ooopslucky (Jul 3, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Better steering wheel links
> Add steering wheel controls
> Steering Wheel Torque spec
> steering wheel control wiring
> ...



Thank you as well, appreciate the links!!


----------

